# Watchmen



## Takun (Mar 6, 2009)

:|


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 6, 2009)

who watches the watchmen?

me thats who


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 6, 2009)

Also, that's what you get for expecting Zack Snyder to deliver.


----------



## Takun (Mar 6, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Also, that's what you get for expecting Zack Snyder to deliver.



Assumption.  I knew it was going to be mediocre.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Assumption.  I knew it was going to be mediocre.



And yet you went.

Way to be a consumerist whore/sheeple/all-around dumb.


Congradulation.

Your mum would be proud.


----------



## Takun (Mar 6, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> And yet you went.
> 
> Way to be a consumerist whore/sheeple/all-around dumb.
> 
> ...




Yes, we should all never go to movies with friends. Ever.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Yes, we should all never go to movies with friends. Ever.



So then what the fuck is this thread about?

You gained nothing.

You lost nothing.


Lock it.


----------



## Takun (Mar 6, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> So then what the fuck is this thread about?
> 
> You gained nothing.
> 
> ...



Clearly it's a thread for the incoming comments on Watchmen, like all movie threads on the forum have been.

Guess you wouldn't know that though, being new and all. =V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Clearly it's a thread for the incoming comments on Watchmen, like all movie threads on the forum have been.
> 
> Guess you wouldn't know that though, being new and all. =V



But let someone who actually CARES start it.

What are you going to do?

Chime in every now and then with an "It was okay"???????


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 6, 2009)

Someone blow up dis thread.


----------



## Takun (Mar 6, 2009)

Fine.  Here.

The music choices often took away from the tone the movie had.  The movie didn't really drive home the tone of the book, the constant fear people had of the nuclear weapons, the distancing of Doc Manhattan from humanity.

It's a good movie, for all intents and purposes, but it was impossible for them to really deliver Watchmen.  You get what you get.

Rorschach was portrayed well. Action was top notch.  Graphics were great.  Completely missed on the portrayal of the masked heroes just being humans that stepped up to do what no one would do.  They made Ozymandias way to obvious villain and yet manage to strip him down to a very basic character.

People should still see it though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 6, 2009)

Do you get to see Dr. Manhattan's wang?


----------



## Takun (Mar 6, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Do you get to see Dr. Manhattan's wang?



Yes.  There is a 500 to 1, penis to boob shot ratio in this movie.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Yes.  There is a 500 to 1, penis to boob shot ratio in this movie.



Awesome. I love computer-generated penises.


----------



## alaskawolf (Mar 6, 2009)

i thiught it was a great film and had a good transition from the comic


too much giant blue penis shots though


----------



## Aden (Mar 6, 2009)

Still gonna see it. I'm a sucker for good action scenes.


----------



## Klace (Mar 6, 2009)

Aden said:


> Still gonna see it. I'm a sucker for blue penis scenes.



Fix'd.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 6, 2009)

Klace said:


> Fix'd.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH

Dr. Manhattan's blue penis is now a meme.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't know anything about it, but I'll probably see it over this weekend. If there isn't a blue peen in the movie, I'll be very disappointed with you all.


----------



## Klace (Mar 6, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Don't know anything about it, but I'll probably see it over this weekend. If there isn't a blue peen in the movie, I'll be very disappointed with you all.



Not only is there one in the movie.
But sometimes there is _multiple _blue penises on screen at once.
Enjoy.

And Takun I thought it was pretty good, but then again that's without finishing the graphic novel, which I shall do sometime soon.


----------



## Aden (Mar 6, 2009)

Klace said:


> Fix'd.



Come for the action, stay for the blue penis.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 6, 2009)

I read the comic therefore I must see the movie at some point to ridicule it's inaccuracies to the comic.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 6, 2009)

I missed the squid . But this was worth it since it is probably the only good film that's coming out this month that is opening nearby.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 6, 2009)

So I'm not disappointed in everyone.

Really good movie, I have to say. Cocks and gore aside, it was really artful and well done.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 6, 2009)

Of course anyone who's read the graphic novel is going to be disappointed by the movie. Lots of stuff was left out, and there's no way they could incorporate all the little "I see what you did there" details into a movie.

On it's own, it was a pretty good movie. If you haven't read the book, you'll probably enjoy it more.

Then again, I found that in some scenes you had to have read it to completely understand what was going on.


----------



## Klace (Mar 6, 2009)

Easog said:


> Of course anyone who's read the graphic novel is going to be disappointed by the movie. Lots of stuff was left out, and there's no way they could incorporate all the little "I see what you did there" details into a movie.
> 
> On it's own, it was a pretty good movie. If you haven't read the book, you'll probably enjoy it more.
> 
> Then again, I found that in some scenes you had to have read it to completely understand what was going on.



Yeah, it was a half and half for me.
I read the first half of the graphic novel and noticed the changes and what they had left out.
But for the second half I was clueless. (And didn't enjoy it as much.)


----------



## Takun (Mar 7, 2009)

Easog said:


> Of course anyone who's read the graphic novel is going to be disappointed by the movie. Lots of stuff was left out, and there's no way they could incorporate all the little "I see what you did there" details into a movie.
> 
> On it's own, it was a pretty good movie. If you haven't read the book, you'll probably enjoy it more.
> 
> Then again, I found that in some scenes you had to have read it to completely understand what was going on.



I really missed the cuts made to the prison with the doctor.  Fleshed out the feeling in the story more.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 7, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I really missed the cuts made to the prison with the doctor.  Fleshed out the feeling in the story more.


They really rushed through that. Rorschch goes in, then two minutes later he's telling the story of how he became Rorschach. I was disappointed.


----------



## JeremyC (Mar 7, 2009)

I just saw this movie and I seem to like it more than most people. I really enjoyed this movie except the copious sex scenes I found were unnecessary. I think I like it like because I have never read the graphic novel. I liked it but I think I'll see it again after I have read the novel though.


----------



## Beck (Mar 7, 2009)

dongs.
sex.
people exploding.
repeat.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 7, 2009)

Easog said:


> Of course anyone who's read the graphic novel is going to be disappointed by the movie. Lots of stuff was left out, and there's no way they could incorporate all the little "I see what you did there" details into a movie.
> 
> On it's own, it was a pretty good movie. If you haven't read the book, you'll probably enjoy it more.
> 
> Then again, I found that in some scenes you had to have read it to completely understand what was going on.



It isn't just the stuff left out, but the very fact that its a movie. That's so bullshit. I'm not sure if I want to see it. Someone told me there's Philip Glass in this movie. This thing is like a fucking glow-in-the-dark landmine.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 7, 2009)

You guys are all fuckin' poseurs. I read Watchmen before they even ANNOUNCED the movie. 

Anyways I hear it's a fucking wishy-washy adaptation from the master of adaptation Zack Synder so...

I'm just going to sit around and brainstorm all the ways that they could possibly fuck up the (planned, still, hopefully) Black Hole movie.


----------



## Doggeh (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok. I admit I've never read Watchmen (hell, I've never heard of it until now) and I had no interest in seeing it up until about a week ago.

I work at a movie theater and as employees we are lucky enough to get the movies screened before they are released, this was no exception. So I went and wasn't even that excited to be there. Turns out....it was really good! I ended up seeing it a second time after my shift tonight. So yeah, as a casual movie-goer...I enjoyed it.

And I saw way too much of "lower Manhattan" if you catch my drift ._.;


----------



## MelaCeroses (Mar 7, 2009)

Doggeh said:


> Ok. I admit I've never read Watchmen (hell, I've never heard of it until now) and I had no interest in seeing it up until about a week ago.
> 
> I work at a movie theater and as employees we are lucky enough to get the movies screened before they are released, this was no exception. So I went and wasn't even that excited to be there. Turns out....it was really good! I ended up seeing it a second time after my shift tonight. So yeah, as a casual movie-goer...I enjoyed it.
> 
> And I saw way too much of "lower Manhattan" if you catch my drift ._.;



You miss, may have just created a meme with "Lower Manhattan". XD


----------



## Takun (Mar 7, 2009)

Ozymandias had a boys folder on his computer.


----------



## JeremyC (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, wasn'y Ozymandias supposed to be gay in the comic?


----------



## Jelly (Mar 7, 2009)

JeremyC said:


> Yeah, wasn'y Ozymandias supposed to be gay in the comic?



I don't remember that.
Then again, he's not in the comic long enough for you to learn anything about him.

One of the older Watchmen was gay, but they only explain that really briefly when the Comedian is pissing off the team.


----------



## Doggeh (Mar 8, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> You miss, may have just created a meme with "Lower Manhattan". XD



Haha! That'd be sweet XD I got it from when my coworkers and I were discussing the movie. Been using it since.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 8, 2009)

I also strongly identified with the Rorschach character. Itâ€™s a little embarrassing to admit it considering just who Rorschach is and Alan Mooreâ€™s opinion of Rorschach fans, but nonetheless he was a big factor in what made the book special for me. I have a very different way of interpreting the world from most people. As a result Iâ€™ve always been seen as an oddball. I didnâ€™t anywhere near as horrible a life as Rorschach did but I saw some disturbing things in my childhood. One of my earliest childhood memories is my sister finding a bunch of pornographic pictures a close relative had taken of herself and showing them to me. It upset me a great deal; to this day I cannot be aroused by the sight of a naked woman or the idea of sex. (I still do get sexually aroused, but over different things


----------



## mapdark (Mar 8, 2009)

For me it sucked .. plain and simple.

Felt like someone had tried to fusion Snuff movies with porn and 1% of superhero.


----------



## k-clements (Mar 9, 2009)

I liked it. I have not read the comic yet but plan to do so now.


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh come on it was pretty good. The fucking comic is nearly unadaptable, it does a pretty good job of making it work.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 10, 2009)

Some Thoughts on Watchmen:

-manhattan's wang is sublime on the big screen

-i liked when gay dued was leik
im not comic book villain
and then he was! 

-ozymandias computer had a folder called "BOYS" rofl

-zach synder is loving terrible, hasn't and never will do anything original because he literally has no talent as a director   

-*overuses slow motion and thinks its a valid filming technique*
*drinks a zima*
*is zach snyder*

-did Alan Moore finally achieve nirvana through his Snake God prayers and traveled through time to listen to My Chemical Romance?   

-pro aspiring author tip: if you're only a so-so writer hire somebody to draw pictures to accompany your words and in a few years it'll become a cult hit and a movie   

-ALSO in the photo of the minutemen you can clearly see the outline of nite owl's dick


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 13, 2009)

I thought it was well adapted...by Solid Snake


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 14, 2009)

I can really see how Dr. Manhattans electro junk was on Snyders mind while he was making this film.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 14, 2009)

Rorschach was my favourite character in this movie. He was sly, smart, and ruthless.

In general, I liked the movie, even if Dr. Manhattan had to prove he was more of a man that I was.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 16, 2009)

It was pretty mediocre on its own standing.

I mean, it was a bad adaptation, but there wasn't much that could've saved it anyways. It really doesn't make for good adaptation material. But judging on its own, yeah...kind of "meh."


----------



## Nikolai (Mar 16, 2009)

I commemorated this wonderous event of a movie by buying the book, reading it, and refusing to go see the film.

On a lighter note, Ozymandias is my absolute favorite fiction character now.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 16, 2009)

I never read the comic, and when I heard about the movie I refused to because I wanted to see the film and reading it first would only ruin it for me.  I learned this the hard way with the book Dune, and then seeing the De Laurentiis craptacular mangling of the novel.

I _loved _this movie.  I thought it was progressive, beautifully done, and very no-holds-barred.   I loved the detail paid to how the world looked in 1985; bad hair, big earrings and all.  I thought the music selection was subtle and well chosen.  I will own this dvd.  So there was a blue penis...so what!  You think that with a lot of the furs here being interested in the sexual aspect of the fandom and with the amount of dog, horse, and dragon wang in FA, that the subtle showing of Dr Manhattan's 'blue glowstick' would be a blip on the radar compared to everything else. (Spoiler alert) Personally, it pales in comparison to the horror of the Comedian shooting and killing a vietnamese girl he knocked up, the dogs fighting over a the mangled remains of a little girl's body, or the multiple machete hacks to the top of the murderer's head.  I say it's about time there were more male crotch shots then breast shots in a film! ^_^  Hooray for equality! *G*


----------



## Takun (Mar 16, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I never read the comic, and when I heard about the movie I refused to because I wanted to see the film and reading it first would only ruin it for me.  I learned this the hard way with the book Dune, and then seeing the De Laurentiis craptacular mangling of the novel.
> 
> I _loved _this movie.  I thought it was progressive, beautifully done, and very no-holds-barred.   I loved the detail paid to how the world looked in 1985; bad hair, big earrings and all.  I thought the music selection was subtle and well chosen.  I will own this dvd.  So there was a blue penis...so what!  You think that with a lot of the furs here being interested in the sexual aspect of the fandom and with the amount of dog, horse, and dragon wang in FA, that the subtle showing of Dr Manhattan's 'blue glowstick' would be a blip on the radar compared to everything else. (Spoiler alert) Personally, it pales in comparison to the horror of the Comedian shooting and killing a vietnamese girl he knocked up, the dogs fighting over a the mangled remains of a little girl's body, or the multiple machete hacks to the top of the murderer's head.  I say it's about time there were more male crotch shots then breast shots in a film! ^_^  Hooray for equality! *G*



Wait, you thought the music selection was subtle?  The music selection was like beating you over the head with every cliche song possible given the situation.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, seriously.
All Along the Watchtower had me laughing.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 16, 2009)

MCR: Greatest band or greatest band ever?


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Wait, you thought the music selection was subtle?  The music selection was like beating you over the head with every cliche song possible given the situation.



Kay, maybe subtle isn't the right word, but yeah...I thought it was good.


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2009)

Haven't seen it yet, but managed to borrow the novel off my roomie. That was extremely good.


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 17, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> MCR: Greatest band or greatest band ever?



..............God Help us


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 17, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Awesome. I love computer-generated penises.


 
Alas I watched a downloaded version and they put a black speedo on him!??!? I'm like wheres the PEEN!



John_Galt said:


> I also strongly identified with the Rorschach character. Itâ€™s a little embarrassing to admit it considering just who Rorschach is and Alan Mooreâ€™s opinion of Rorschach fans, but nonetheless he was a big factor in what made the book special for me. I have a very different way of interpreting the world from most people. As a result Iâ€™ve always been seen as an oddball. I didnâ€™t anywhere near as horrible a life as Rorschach did but I saw some disturbing things in my childhood. One of my earliest childhood memories is my sister finding a bunch of pornographic pictures a close relative had taken of herself and showing them to me. It upset me a great deal; to this day I cannot be aroused by the sight of a naked woman or the idea of sex. (I still do get sexually aroused, but over different things


 


Hanzo said:


> ..............God Help us


 
Giant blue peen by any chance?  I hear there's some in lower manhatten.


----------



## haynari (Mar 17, 2009)

I read the book before i saw the movie. it is a very great book, but also a damn good movie. I have always loved rorschach and he was brought to life in the movie, more so than i could have ever thought possible.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 17, 2009)

It was 300 with a storyline(ish).


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 17, 2009)

"MORE PENIS SHOTS PLEASE I NEED MORE GIANT BLUE UNCIRCUMCISED PENIS SHOTS!!!!


AND MORE SLOW MOTION"


-Zack Synder (probably)


----------



## Jelly (Mar 17, 2009)

Rorshach sucks.
I'm all about Night Owl.
The failed anarchist in all of us, who succumbs to being a fat, miserable liberal all because he finally finds some chick to stick his dick in and super-Hitler sells his soul on the free market. He's happy being sold a place in the final solution.

Also, I always thought Rorshach would have a cracking pubescent voice when the mask was off. Related note: why is the Question such a free market bitch?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 17, 2009)

It flailed around for attention when he walked.

Manhattan's penis, that is.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 17, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> The failed anarchist in all of us, who succumbs to being a fat, miserable liberal all because he finally finds some chick to stick his dick in and super-Hitler sells his soul on the free market. He's happy being sold a place in the final solution.



Yeah, he's a true inspiration to all of us nerds.... ;_; god bless the usa



jellyhurwit said:


> Also, I always thought Rorshach would have a cracking pubescent voice when the mask was off. Related note: why is the Question such a free market bitch?



I think because he's based off of Mr. A who is basically just Ayn Rand as a dude and a "superhero".

I love how people think Rorshach is "cool" when really he's a reactionary sociopath. But then again that doesn't come through in the film, only in the book.


OH SORRY I MEAN COMIC BOOK


----------



## Masakuni (Mar 17, 2009)

Good movie. Hard to wrap my head around at parts but it seemed pretty well done. I got the book shortly afterwards though so I might give it a look.

Shame I was sitting in front of some kids talking and laughing all throughout the movie, though. Annoying ><'


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 17, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> OH SORRY I MEAN COMIC BOOK


 

IT'S NOT A COMIC BOOK IT'S A GRAPHIC NOVEL JEEZ GET IT RIGHT


----------



## Jelly (Mar 17, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> IT'S NOT A COMIC BOOK IT'S A GRAPHIC NOVEL JEEZ GET IT RIGHT



ITS GOT SUPERHEROES, SHITS A COMIC BOOK, BRO


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 17, 2009)

I got yelled at for calling it a comic before, I'm allowed to yell at others for it.   ;~;


----------



## Jelly (Mar 17, 2009)

THE FUCK YOU ARE
GET OUT OF HERE

On a lighter note, I think they should've explained why Rorshach dropped off the diary to the New Frontiersman (probably would've made him a lot clearer as a character).


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 17, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> On a lighter note, I think they should've explained why Rorshach dropped off the diary to the New Frontiersman (probably would've made him a lot clearer as a character).



BECAUSE HE WANTED PEOPLE TO KNO DA TRUFF

BUT THEN THE HEAD EDITOR GUY WAS LIKE "PICK SOMETHING OUT OF THE CRANK PILE WALTER"



Also it was first published as volumes, it's a comic book.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh fuck.
There's a viral website for the New Frontiersman.
That's dumb.

Also, I liked how the control panels at the end had S.Q.U.I.D. Technologies written on them. Cute.

Also, when is the Filth going to get a movie adaptation? c:
:gay:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 17, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Oh fuck.
> There's a viral website for the New Frontiersman.
> That's dumb.



Really?

That's SO SILLY


I think they should make A Contract with God a movie.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 17, 2009)

I think they should make an Ebony White movie!!?!!!>>..

Alright, you win. I don't know what that is.

WAIT NO

*GRUNNTSS* NGGGHHHH A DOOM PATROL FILM
*DODGES THE FUCK OFF*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 17, 2009)

TANK GRIL NO WAIT


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 17, 2009)

THIS JUST IN


SEXMAN REVIEWS WATCHMEN: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL8lhTJpYeQ


APPRAENTLY SEXMAN WATCHES THE WATCHMEN (LOL)


----------

